# Debian-Installation : PureFTP und Mailserver



## entschleunigung (28. März 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag,
die Installation hat nach dieser vorbildlichen Anleitung wunderbar geklappt. Das ganze läuft nun auf einem vServer von Strato (Websites anlegen klappt mit mehreren Domains), aber mir stellt sich die Frage, warum PureFTPd nicht läuft, obwohl alles nach Anleitung ausgeführt wurde?! Serverstatus sagt "offline". Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man die Mailserver-Einstellungen unter ISPConfig vornehmen sollte?

Eine andere Frage: wie sicher ist ISPConfig nach einer deratigen Installation? Die übliche Vorgehensweise, wie SSH auf einen anderen Port legen und den root-Zugang verbieten, habe ich hinter mir.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Falcon37 (29. März 2010)

Hi.



Zitat von entschleunigung:


> aber mir stellt sich die Frage, warum PureFTPd nicht läuft, obwohl alles nach Anleitung ausgeführt wurde?! Serverstatus sagt "offline".


Aja PureFTPd unter einem vServer ist so ein kleines Problem wegen den capabilities, kann man aber relativ leicht fixen in dem man PureFTPd halt selbst kompiliert, siehe: http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/



Zitat von entschleunigung:


> Eine andere Frage: wie sicher ist ISPConfig nach einer deratigen Installation? Die übliche Vorgehensweise, wie SSH auf einen anderen Port legen und den root-Zugang verbieten, habe ich hinter mir.


Wenn du mich fragst, alles andere als sicher. Die ISPConfig 2/3 Panel sind an sich eig. sehr sicher, aber der Server an sich so gleich nach der Installation nicht. Check mal Anleitung zum Absichern von Debian - extrem unfangreich das und das hier. Ich würde auch so keinen Webspace Freunden oder gar Kunden auf dem Server geben, so ohne jegliche Einstellung könnte ein Kunde eine C99 Shell hochladen und den kompletten Server löschen... Davor in den produktiv Einsatz gehst würde ich dir unbedingt empfehlen erstmal alles zu testen.


----------



## Xerolux (31. März 2010)

Schau mal nach ob Pure überhauptläuft ( am besten mit ssh zugang )

Da du ja einen Vserver hast und somit bestimmt keinen Hostzugang bekommst, musst du um Pure zum laufen zubekommen  mit der Direktive --without-capability kompilieren.

Anleiteitungen findest du im Netz und das mit Pure glaube ich hier auch schon mal gelesen zuhaben

Was willst du denn an deinem Mailserer ändern?


ISPconfig ist so sicher wie der User der seinen Root bedient, ach ps.. ein root ist kein Spielzeug.

- denyhost ( hab ich neben fail2ban installiert )
- iptable
- ssh zugang sperren für root usw..
-begrüßung ändern , php anzeige ändern usw.. da gibts tausend varianten


----------

